# What Muzzleloader



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

About the only thing I hunt with a shotgun anymore is deer and its getting to the point that shotgun hunting just isnt fun anymore, so, I sold my shotguns. Now I'm in the market for a new muzzleloader. Based on my own research, I'm leaning toward the T/C Omega. I can't find a single bad review about that gun anywhere but wanted to get the opinions of the OGFers. What muzzle loader would you buy and why?


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> About the only thing I hunt with a shotgun anymore is deer and its getting to the point that shotgun hunting just isnt fun anymore, so, I sold my shotguns. Now I'm in the market for a new muzzleloader. Based on my own research, I'm leaning toward the T/C Omega. I can't find a single bad review about that gun anywhere but wanted to get the opinions of the OGFers. What muzzle loader would you buy and why?


Hunted with my TC Bone collector last year... killed a doe at 225yrds in wayne national. Confirmed 225 yards with a rangefinder. Mag load with shockwaves. Smooth shooting gun. Pair it with a nikon bdc scope. It's like a high powered rifle that you load at the muzzle. 3" groups at 100 yards. Love this thing!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The Bone Collector model is the T/C Triumph, correct? The Triumph is a little out of my budget. I guess I should have mentioned my budget for this.I would like to stay in the 600 to 700 range for rifle and scope. That Nikon BDC scope is sweet but its also 250 bucks!! I looked at several muzzle loaders today including the Triumph and I believe the Bone Collector model was right around 650.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i bought a new traditions combo last year and really happy with it.i didn't have much time to site it in for maximum accuacy but,with 100gr pyrodex,295gr powerbelt hp,209 primer,i was able to get to 1 1/2"group at 100yds.it has the nickel bbl,camo synthetic stock with sling and a traditions scope.paid around 300 including shipping through sportsman guide.may want to give them a look.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I bought the CVA wolf a few years ago...great price from Cabelas. Sighted in...barely. Never shot it because I took my two deer with a crossbow. What are your thoughts on sabots vs powerbelts? I was going to buy some powerbelts this year and try those. Still "grease" them up like sabots? Fire cleaner? Thanks


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a TC Omega with a thumbhole stock, its a sweet piece. I also have an old Rem Model 700 ML, its a tack driver - not sure why they ever quit making them. Its built on a 700 block which is one of the most time tested and proven out there. Find yourself a nice used Omega with a spotless barrel and spend the extra on a high quality scope and you'll have yourself a legal 1 shot rifle for the rest of your life.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I got one of the T/C Omega thumbhole camoed stock, starter kit from Cabelas at $450. with their pine ridge scope, three years ago. Pull it up, lines right up, it's a great fit for me. I've taken 4 deer with it but then I could have taken them with my xbow as well, not far shots. I see their $$ is now over $600.
I use the powerbelts 245 they are a 50 cal bullet, not a 45 with a plastic jacket, sabot. I've tried them both and after 5 shots the sabots are tight to load but the powerbelts are not a problem. No I don't grease them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I found a T/C Omega at Vances, synthetic camo stock and stainless weathershield barrel for 399. I could add the camo Nikon Omega scope and have a matching combo and still be within my budget. I may go that route.

What are the major differences in the Omega and the triumph other than the Triumph being a break down? They also have the Triumph in a grey synthetic stock and stainless weathershield barrel for 469.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure that any of the choices you've mentioned would serve you very well, TC makes very nice guns.

I have hunted only with MZ's for the last 15 years or so. I used Knights with Pyrodex and T7 for years and they were very effective for my style of deer hunting. The few things that I didn't like were the smoke and needing to clean after every shooting session.

4 years ago I switched to Savage MZ that shoots smokeless powder. It eliminated the smoke and cleaning problems ( I now clean once or twice over an entire year) , reduced the cost per shot over shooting T7 or Pyrodex and it gave ballistics that you just can't achieve with a MZ shooting "black powder substitutes"

However the Savage MZ is not for everyone. You must weigh (not volume) each load of powder and stay within the load ranges for the recommended powders.

Shooting smokeless does offer at least one area for safety that you don't get with "black Powder subs" If the bullet is not seated on the powder firmly the powder will not ignite. That is not the case with the other powders. You load could move off of the powder charge a inch or two and you have created a nasty situation. If you say your load will never move, I was right there with you right up until I found a load that had moved on me with a loose loading sabot. I check every day with my ramrod and witness mark to ensure everything is still seated where I put it. Those of you shooting easy loading bullets (power belts) had better check every now and then and make sure they are still seated on the powder charge

A guy that hunts with me shot an Omega for many years and killed a bunch of deer with it. He never had any issues other than in the infamous T7 crud ring. He purchased a Savage MZ this year. Nothing wrong with the Omega just some better attributes with the Savage.

Good luck, I hope you like hunting with a MZ as much as we do.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What ever you choose do yourself a favor and be sure you select a stainless barrel over blued.

Also stainless comes in a bunch of different grades. Most gun manufacturers use the same grade of stainless.

Stainless used in guns WILL rust. You still should clean it after each and every shooting session


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I just sold my stainless Omega in the ogf market place for $250. I loved my omega only reason I sold it to was to buy a TC Oncore prohunter I bought one today and yes it is stainless . Listen to Lundy buy stainless.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If I get the Omega, it will be the stainless weathershield barrel.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

I have 2 ML's, an old traditions caplock and a CVA Wolf. For fun the caplock is the bomb, although I've had some tell me there's a problem with the chrome-lined barrel which I haven't had. The wolf is fitted with a 3x9 scope and I shoot 100 grains and patched ball with 2" groups at 100 yds. Ya can't beat that for most of the areas I've hunted in. The price for the CVA is under 300 at Sportsmans guide.com. The new models come with the quick release breechplug and weigh enough to take care of the recoil, but still light enough to carry around the hills for a couple of days. Personally I'll take this over some of the others costing twice as much. They're all good guns, but the hunter can make the difference. I got into ML's cause I got tired of hearing tons of wasted ammo being thrown around the woods.
Just to let you know, my last deer was taken at 8yds and dropped like a rock. Very little waste too.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Personally I don't think you can go wrong with anything the T/C makes. I have 2 thunder hawks that I converted over to use 209 primers and I have a First generation T/C Encore in 209x50 all three have put countless deer in my freezer. In fact the last deer I killed with a shotgun was the big 9 point I shot when I was a junior in High school Back in 1993. I got my first inline the following summer for my birthday and killed my first deer with it that fall and haven't used a shotgun since. But buy what you feel comfortable with, and what is in your price range. I bought a cheap inline from walmart a few years ago for $89 new in the box it was some off the wall brand and I only bought it because it was so cheap and someone in my small group always needs a gun during the gun and muzzle loader seasons. Well for $89 it shoots extremely well and my sister has pretty much claimed it as her own gun and has killed 4 deer with it one of which was well over 150 yards. So big brand names and hefty price tags don't always make it a sure thing. Just do some research and you'll find a good gun to hunt with.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll chime in on this one. I have the Omega Thumbhole stock, stainless barrel. At first, I didn't like it but it was completely my fault for I didn't change up the loads to find a good group. Last fall I got it out and started fooling with it and found the perfect combo for my gun. It now shoots extremely good groups at 100yds. I love it and the four deer it took last year hate it!

Personally, I am not a fan of the thumbhole stock. It feels good when you pick it up in the store and when you bench shoot; however, it makes it a little more bulkier in the stand. If you do any still hunting, it can be a bit more uncomfortable than a traditional stock. 

Last year I picked up the Nikon Omega scope from natchezss.com for $150 (brand new). It was not the BDC reticle. I REALLY LOVE THAT SCOPE!!!! The eye relief is great on it. I noticed last MZ season that since the eye relief is so long, the scope didn't fog up since your head is further away. I don't hunt anywhere where I have shot over 150yds so I didn't see the need in the BDC reticle and ended up saving some $ in the long run.

Natchez has the refurb camo Omegas for $180. I've never bought a refurb so I don't know if they hold up any different than new.
http://natchezss.com/Category.cfm?c...9X40 Omega Riflesope BDC 250 Reticle RealTree


----------

